# Arcadia Turtles



## btlauer (May 28, 2013)

Hi,
We are doing Arcadia this summer and I'm wondering about ideas for the turtles/tortoises.
First, did you use live ones? And if so, did they work all right? I know there are a bunch of considerations to take into account (care, feeding, care on stage, etc...)
Or have you found other alternatives. I'd like to give them a life-like turtle that moves, but can't find any sort of mechanical turtle wherever i look.

Ideas...suggestions? They'd be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ben


----------

